# Lucid Gravity: A Luxury Electric SUV with Breathtaking Performance and Seating for Up to Seven



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I wonder how different the car/SUV might be if designed not in California but in Fairbanks, Whitehorse, Edmonton, Murmansk or the like. Probably would deliver products immune to freezing door latches, wipers, camera blindness, etc., etc.


----------

